# Fangbuch führen



## Flussmonster (19. April 2012)

Habe gerade erst meine Prüfung hinter mir, und direkt mal eine Frage, bei dem Vorbereitungslehrgang haben wir gesagt bekommen, dass wenn man angeln geht, ein Fangbuch zu führen ist.

Dieses soll man dann am Ende der Saison bei einem Angelladen (?) abgeben.... okai schön und gut, wie kann man dann aber die Prüfungsfrage verstehen :

"Wie lange ist das Fangbuch aufzuheben ?"
A= 1 Jahr
B= 2 Jahre
C= 5 Jahre [X]

Also, wie kann ich das Buch 5 Jahre aufheben, wenn ich es doch schon nach einem Jahr irgendwo hingeben muss ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

Grüße


----------



## steppes (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Das gilt für Vereine u.ä du selbst mußt nur eine Fangliste führen und diese meist beim Händler oder beim Verein abgeben damit du den neuen Angelschein bekommst. Die Ergebnisse der Fanglisten werden beim Verein in das Fangbuch übertragen und dieses ist dann 5-10jahre (je nach Bundesland) aufzuheben und auf verlangen der Wasserbehörte o.ä vorzulegen.


----------



## namycasch (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Petri.

Fangbuch kenne ich nur für den privaten Gebrauch.

Bei uns im Verein müssen wir allerdings eine Fangliste führen, die am Ende des Jahres abgegeben (Sonst Strafe) werden muss. Diese führt alle Fänge des Jahres auf. Aus diesen Daten wird dann eine Statistik erstellt, die dem Angler eine Übersicht bietet, wo was und wie viel gefangen worden ist. 

Der Verein leitet von diesem Ergebnis auch die Besatzmaßnahmen ab.

Aber ist halt von Verein zu Verein verschieden.

Einfach noch einmal im Verein nachfragen.

Petri.


----------



## WUTZ82 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Ich führe das Fangbuch und zum Neubeginn der Saison übertrage ich es selne in eine weitere Liste und bekomme dann mein Fangbuch wieder zurück


----------



## antonio (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

wieder mal ein beispiel für die "sinnhaftigkeit" der prüfung.
fangbücher/listen sind wenn dann nur vom gewässerbewirtschafter vorgeschrieben und nicht vom gesetz her für den angler.
sie dienen dem bewirtschafter oder sollten es zumindest für allerlei auswertungen(entnahme angeldruck etc)
auch ein persönliches fangbuch kann sinn machen.

antonio


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

ja es zeigt den sinn, sonst würde er das jetzt nicht wissen


----------



## Flussmonster (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

....ja die Frage im Buch ist mir erst im Nachhinein gekommen, also wir haben gesagt bekommen, wir müssen so eine Liste/Buch führen, um dann im nächsten Jahr einen neuen Erlaubnissschein für das Gewässer ausgestellt zu bekommen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

wie schon geschrieben:

ihr müsst eine fangliste führen, die ihr am jahresende abgeben müsst. sobald ihr das getan habt könnt ihr damit machen was ihr wollt.
für den angler gibt es keine aufbewahrungspflicht der liste nach abgabe.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Mal von der offiziellen Fangliste abgesehen, ist es kein Fehler eine private Fangliste zu führen, wo auch einige Parameter wie Tageszeit, Wetterlage, Mondstand,eventuell Wasserstände  u.ä, vermerkt werden.
Ich bewundere immer solcherart organisierte Menschen, die dann auch noch nach Jahrzehnten, Schlussfolgerungen aus den gemachten Erfahrungen ziehen können!
Einen gewissen Erinnerungswert haben solche Aufzeichnungen, neben der Statistik, zudem noch.

Jürgen


----------



## MaxiDelme (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Google Docs bietet sich für solche Statistiken an. Funktioniert wie Excel und man kann von überall auf die Tabelle zugreifen.

Zurück zum Thema:
Bei uns ist es auch eine Fangliste am Ende des Jahres. Falls man die Liste nicht abgibt setzt es 15,00€ Strafe.

VG
Maxi


----------



## Strahleman (20. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Ich habe erst seit diesem Jahr meinen Schein und habe mir auch direkt ein privates "Fangbuch" angelegt. Gerade am Anfang finde ich es gut und auch hilfreich, wenn ich mir ein paar Infos zu meinen Fängen (wo, wann, welches Wetter, welche Montage) aufschreiben und aus allem ein wenig lernen kann.



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Google Docs bietet sich für solche Statistiken an. Funktioniert wie Excel und man kann von überall auf die Tabelle zugreifen.


Danke für denk Tipp! Ich hab mir ein kleines Büchlein zugelegt und mein Fänge zu Hause in eine Excel-Tabelle eingetragen, aber so ist das ja gleich viel praktischer. Dann kann das direkt am Wasser erledigt werden


----------



## thps (20. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*



> Google Docs bietet sich für solche Statistiken an. Funktioniert wie Excel und man kann von überall auf die Tabelle zugreifen.


Warum nicht gleich das Pendant von Microsoft  ? Wer ein Windows Phone hat ist da natürlich ganz fein raus. Die Excell Tabellen syncronisieren sich direkt mit deinem heimrechner, wenn du das so willst


----------



## MaxiDelme (20. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Natürlich ist Excel die bessere Alternative. Aber nicht jeder hat diese Software auf dem Rechner. Vom Windowsphone will ich garnicht erst anfangen 

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Eine detaillierte Fangliste zu führen kann auf keinen Fall schaden. So macht man sich Gedanken über den Tageserfolg und nach einiger Zeit kann man sicher Rückschlüsse aus den Fängen ziehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*



> Eine detaillierte Fangliste zu führen kann auf keinen Fall schaden. So  macht man sich Gedanken über den Tageserfolg und nach einiger Zeit kann  man sicher Rückschlüsse aus den Fängen ziehen.


So habe ich z.B. festgestellt, dass die Hechte in meinem Gewässer eine "Mittagspause" machen!
Irgendwann fiel mir auf, dass ich noch nie (in 20 Jahren!), dort zwischen 12.30 Uhr und ca.14.30 Uhr einen Hecht gefangen habe.
Mit den entsprechenden Aufzeichnungen, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon ein Paar Jahre früher zu dieser Erkentniss gelangt!
Seit einigen Jahren mache ich die Mittagspause auch, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, etwas zu verpassen.

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (20. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Fangliste mit Exel schreiben - mehr braucht man doch nicht ...


----------



## rogumatt (25. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Gute Idee, das mit EXCEL. Habe ich nach lesen dieses Threads eben angelegt für 2012. Vielleicht ergibt sich da mittelfristig auch die eine oder andere Erkenntnis


----------



## luisdj (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fangbuch führen*

Moin Moin,
  kleiner Tip für die die Excel verwenden, schaut euch mal Pivot-Tabellen an, da kann man schöne Auswertungen mit machen. Guckt mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3305763&postcount=6019 (ab Excel 2007), das habe ich mir „gebastelt“, ist recht einfach gehalten (keine Makros!).  Einfach die Zeilen 7-48 einblenden und für sich selbst anpassen. Wenn man möchte kann man mit Pivot-Tabellen auch Diagramme  für jede Fischart und Gewässer machen, da werden dann die Fänge (Anzahl oder Gewicht) über das Datum aufgetragen…


----------

